# [Expression Error] The column "column1" of the table wasn't found



## Donkey Kong (Aug 26, 2020)

HI, this is my first post. How exciting. Hope someone can assist.

I've created a Power Query table (Excel 10) to extract stock data from the one website. The web site has (or should have) 4 Tables that contains the data I require. The only difference being the stock code I am searching. The data is displayed in 4 separate columns. All works fine until it gets to lookup a row that doesn't have the appropriate Table on the site (the stock doesn't exist). The script stops with "[Expression Error] The column "column1' of the the table wasn't found". I would like the query to continue with the rest of the table and just represent this as '0', or skip it altogether, rather than just stopping with error. 
What's confusing is that if I modify the query to only lookup data from 1 Table it works. (If the stock doesn't exist, it simply skips it and moves on to the next stock in my list). It is only when I add more columns is when this error occurs and the query stops completely and doesn't complete the full list. I've attached an image of the Power Query error and one of the the script. (There is more stocks to search beyond the error).

I hope this makes sense. Waiting in anticipation. Thanks heaps. D.


----------



## sandy666 (Aug 26, 2020)

try error trap like
try _sometihing_ otherwise _0 or something2_


----------



## sandy666 (Aug 26, 2020)

maybe it will help more








						Error handling - Power Query
					

An article on how to catch and handle errors in Power Query using the syntax try and otherwise.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## ashish_rathore (Dec 7, 2020)

Hey, I also facing the same problem, While importing stock data from a website, the query suddenly stops refreshing and shows "the column 'column1' of the table wasn't found" error. Pls help me.


----------

